# Sunday's Show andTell...10/9/16



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hope all on the southern Eastcoast are OK with the slamming from Himicane "Mathew".
We here in Va. Beach have been lucky. Highwater from heavy rains and high winds only so far.

So please cheer us all up with...
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Worked a deal on this 45 Dayton this past week
Picked this well patina'd up because I knew it had potential and I had the tank for it.
The paint revival is going better than I hoped.

As found





Still in its revival stage but, surprised of it progress so far











Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 9, 2016)

This is what was in the box from last Sunday. Not old, just liked the look. 2 speed automatic.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2016)

Got this 1934 colson  motorbike looks like a old repaint.   it's  funky but not bad I kinda like it


----------



## fboggs1986 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just a couple smalls this week




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 9, 2016)

And this little guy


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Odds and ends... V/r Shawn


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 368339 View attachment 368341 View attachment 368342 View attachment 368357 View attachment 368360



wow! it's hard enough to find even 1 DELTA handlebar light mount but 2 at once WOW!


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 9, 2016)

Estate sale finds. The speedo is near NOS-1.1 mi
If anyone knows the approx speedo year can you PM me pls?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 9, 2016)

That Travelog speedo is the coolest clipper face I have ever seen. The number font is amazing.


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 9, 2016)

A couple things


----------



## rustintime (Oct 9, 2016)

Picked up a 50's Cycle truck frame and fork...


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2016)

*This weeks goodies*
*

 

 

 

 *


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> *This weeks goodies
> 
> *




Overnight shipping from NH to SoCal?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Overnight shipping from NH to SoCal?



Always complaining.  You are worse than my wife.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 9, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Overnight shipping from NH to SoCal?



What the F Mike, you need a beer


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2016)

I found my Armstrong tile buried in my shed and finally finshed the kitchen floor. Daisy is very happy!!


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 9, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 368700 I found my Armstrong tile buried in my shed and finally finshed the kitchen floor. Daisy is very happy!!



Looks like there is still a corner missing upper right


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2016)

3 tiles cracked, bought new ones, all done!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 9, 2016)

New for me. I love the color of this one!


 ​


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2016)

Holy Racoon chit!!! Thats unreal!!! Congrats!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 9, 2016)

Are those Gilletes?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Picked up a load from the Hurst Tx. swap this weekend. Awesome weather and a good time. Got enough projects to keep me busy for a while, bike budget wiped out.

Speed badged Westfield I guess, J serial number, should be a 45.




Barely see some pins.




Beautifully restored snaptank (sarcastic cough). Gonna need a 55 gallon drum of goof off for this one. A lot wrong, but first one I've seen in person so i got it.






Rollfast, not sure of the year on this one. Liked the light blue wheels on this one, original? Probably not, can't find much info to date this one.






Another Rollfast, Roamer badge. Looks like a 41', # is EH-14.







Lastly, this she-tird. Got it for the sprocket mainly. Figured I could sell the dropstand for more than I paid for the bike. # is H8, I'm thinking 38?



Few smalls also, light for the Colson, peddles for my manifold bike so I can finally ride it.




And a pretty clean New Departure wheelset, thought original paint, but noticed when I really checked them out looks probably repainted.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2016)

larock65 said:


> New for me. I love the color of this one!
> View attachment 368740 ​



Boy that thing has got around 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 10, 2016)

Monroe,Wa auto swap was this weekend. a lot of nice bikes for sale. I picked up this original paint '58 Hornet.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 10, 2016)

A couple things snagged this weekend.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Boy that thing has got around
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice bike Tim. Thanks for the invite too.


Tim the Skid said:


> Monroe,Wa auto swap was this weekend. a lot of nice bikes for sale. I picked up this original paint '58 Hornet.View attachment 368951


----------



## larock65 (Oct 11, 2016)

This one landed here Saturday. 
Just got it out of the box for inspection.
Can't wait to start on this one!

 ​


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

larock65 said:


> This one landed here Saturday.
> Just got it out of the box for inspection.
> Can't wait to start on this one!View attachment 369479 ​




Except for the aluminum top for that light the rest should be easy. I like these because there is no paining except for the head light base. V/r Shawn


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 12, 2016)

Barn fresh ~ "Silverking" ~
There's straw still embedded in the rock hard tires....:eek:


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 12, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Barn fresh ~ "Silverking" ~
> There's straw still embedded in the rock hard tires....:eek:View attachment 369663




That's an interesting light that has on it, nice find!


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2016)

larock65 said:


> This one landed here Saturday.
> Just got it out of the box for inspection.
> Can't wait to start on this one!View attachment 369479 ​




Great bike, love the Hex's. Congrats. Post when done


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Barn fresh ~ "Silverking" ~
> There's straw still embedded in the rock hard tires....:eek:View attachment 369663[/QUOTE
> 
> Beautiful Silverking. Great find.  Post when done.


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks!
I've never seen this type of cast aluminum light on a Silverking before and there's a third wire coming out of the light. I wonder if it is a horn/light combo. Of course the horn button is missing if that's so.

 Everyone needs that "suicide knob" on a bike,  just to be the cool dude in the neighborhood!


----------



## jkent (Oct 12, 2016)

With the open fins on the side of the light I would bet money it's a Horn / Light combo.
JKent


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 12, 2016)

*Im Stumped on that set up, Horn Lite that is . Perhaps our Delta friends can shed some lite!Or our E A buddies!Looks proper to the bike,and battery tube to boot.But what stumps me the most,Is the steering wheel knob?I have those on my 56 Chevy Wagon and my 53 GMC Pic Up.Poor Mans power steering.Why on a bike?At any rate BEAUTIFUL BIKE!Should clean up real nice!Look foward to seeing the finished product!ALL THE BEST TO YA*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 12, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Thanks!
> I've never seen this type of cast aluminum light on a Silverking before and there's a third wire coming out of the light. I wonder if it is a horn/light combo. Of course the horn button is missing if that's so.
> 
> Everyone needs that "suicide knob" on a bike,  just to be the cool dude in the neighborhood!



2 hot / + wires 1  for the light and 1 for the horn AND 1 ground / - wire


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 12, 2016)

I think I have that same light. It's an EA, 

 

 mine is missing the horn unit so only 2 wires...


----------

